# Mac Book [Pro] Kaufen oder nicht?



## kArIkAtUr (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich würde mir gerne ein Mac Book kaufen, evlt. auch ein Mac Book Pro.
Könnt ihr mir empfehlen so eins zukaufen? Was habt ihr für erfahrungen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
mfg
kArI


----------



## Kadauz (13. Februar 2010)

Was würdest du mir empfehlen? Ne Rose oder ne Sonnenblume?

Mal im ernst: Wie sieht dein Einsatzgebiet aus? Was machst du damit? Eher Desktopersatz oder mobil unterwegs? Welche Anwendungen benutzt du? Auf was kannst du nicht verzichten? Ohne Basisinformation kann dir hier keiner helfen.


----------



## STSLeon (14. Februar 2010)

Kadauz stellt die richtigen Fragen, wenn du beantwortest hast, dann können wir drüber reden.

Aus Prinzip: Leistungstechnisch lohnt es sich momentan nicht ein MBP in 13,3" Zoll zu kaufen, da die normalen MB genauso schnell sind und auch eine größere Festplatte haben. 

Das MBP kann mit einem bessern Display punkten und mit dem Aluminiumgehäuse, sowie einer beleuchteten Tastatur. Das klingt zwar jetzt nach einer unnötigen Spielerei, aber mich hat es überzeugt und ich will es nicht mehr hergeben. Zudem gefällt es mir Designtechnisch besser als das aktuelle MB. Aber als ich meins gekauft habe, gab es auch das neue MB noch nicht, sonst wäre die Entscheidung eventuell anders ausgefallen.


----------



## kenji_91 (14. Februar 2010)

Grundsätzlich muss man erstmal folgendes wissen:
-Budget
-Einsatzgebiet (Studium/Arbeit/...)
-Arbeitsumgebung (Mobilität)

Außerdem bedenke die Einarbeitung in ein neues OS.
Zudem kannst du die meisten Spiele auch nur über Bootcamp mit Windows spielen.

Von der Qualität her solltest du die Alu version nehmen, da bei den normalen Books das Plastik nach ner weile abbricht.

Schaue immer auf der website nach: Buyer's Guide

Von meiner Erfahrung her kann ich OSX sehr empfehlen, wobei die Einarbeitung ziemlich gedauert hat, aber mitlerweile arbeite ich nur noch mit OSX und wenn es sein muss mit Windows.
Falls du studierst, solltest du dein Budget für ein zweites Macbook/Notebook erweitern, da auch ich mal Opfer von der "Qualität" von Nvidia-Chips wurde, zum Glück noch in der Schulzeit.


----------



## kArIkAtUr (14. Februar 2010)

Ich will den PC dan hauptsächlich für Internet, Officeanwendungen und evtl. auch für Bild-/Videobearbeitung. Spielen will ich damit nicht. Mein Budget liegt so erstmal um die 1000€ (kann aber auch nach oben hin mehr werden). Es sollte auch mobil sein (also nicht die 17zoll Mcbook Pro's sondern eher ein 13zoll oder 15zoller)
Die EInarbeitung ist kein Problem für mich.


Also sollte ich nun lieber ein Macbook Pro 13zoll nehmen als ein normales ?
Hat das Pro noch andere Vorteile außer ein Algehäuse und der beleuchteten Tastatur?

Was ich noch gerne wissen würde, könnte man falls nötig, auch Win 7 auf ein Macbook installieren und damit ohne probleme arbeiten (mal vom Touchpad und Tastatur abgesehen)?


----------



## Ryokage (14. Februar 2010)

Also ein Freund von mir hat ein Macbook Pro in 15 Zoll, macht schon was her, auch wenn mir die Apple-Kisten allgemein zu teuer sind.
Windows 7 hat er neben OSX auf einer zweiten Partition installiert, per Bootmanager kann man dann bei Hochfahren auswählen was starten soll. Unter Windows läuft dann auch Bootcamp mit, sodass man wohl die Mac Funktionen auch unter Windows nutzen kann (hat er mir so jedenfalls erklärt)


----------



## kArIkAtUr (14. Februar 2010)

Ich tendire jetz mehr zum einfachen Mcbook da es ca.200 günstiger sogar teilweise bessere Hardware hat.

Das ist gut zu wissen, das man auch Win 7 noch extra installieren, da kann man ja theoretisch auch Spiele spielen.


----------



## midnight (14. Februar 2010)

Also ne beleuchtete Tastatur is wirklich was sehr geniales. Muss man natürlich abwegen obs das einem Wert ist, aber ich weiß mein nächstes Laptop hat ne beleuchtete Tastatur. Außerdem ist das Metall ne ganze Ecke stabiler und (wie ich finde) auch sehr viel hübscher.

so far


----------



## Player007 (14. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe seit Weihnachten nen MacBook Version Okt 2009, bin bisher wirklich begeistert von dem Teil .
Mac OS X, Verarbeitung, Display und die Akkulaufzeit sind wirklich 1A im Vergleich zu normalen Laptops ^^

Kann ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen 

Gruß


----------



## Ell1 (14. Februar 2010)

Player007 schrieb:


> Mac OS X, Verarbeitung, Display und die Akkulaufzeit sind wirklich 1A im Vergleich zu normalen Laptops ^^
> 
> Kann ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen
> 
> Gruß


Ja ich kann ein Mac Book auch nur emfehlen es ist ein bisschen anders als andere Laptops doch sonst eig. gut zum mitnehmen und reicht für deine Anwendungen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Kadauz (14. Februar 2010)

Vergiss nicht, dass du beim Macbook den Akku nicht herausnehmen kannst. Außerdem gibt Apple leider nur 1 Jahr Garantie.


----------



## Player007 (14. Februar 2010)

Wer muss den Akku rausnehmen? Ich sag mal ehrlich, der Akku hält locker 2 Jahre, dann plant man sowieso schon aus Leistungsgründen und Abnutzung von der Tasta usw. sich nen neues zuzulegen 

Gruß


----------



## Kadauz (14. Februar 2010)

Klar kann man den Akku drinlassen. Ich tu es nicht. Gut tut sowas dem Akku sicherlich nicht. Es ist einfach ein Eingeständnis, das man hinnehmen muss. Genau wie die lächerliche Garantiezeit von nur einem Jahr.


----------



## kArIkAtUr (14. Februar 2010)

Also ich werde mir nun hochstwahrscheinlich ein Mac Book kaufen. 
Da der aufpreis von knap 200€ nicht wirklich gerechtfertigt ist. Daher nehme ich den preisgünstigsten.


----------



## Pixelplanet (14. Februar 2010)

naja muss es dafür wirklich ein Mac Book sein ?

ich würde mir 2 mal überlegen ob ich soviel geld für wenig leistung bezahlen will

naja wer das geld hat warum nicht


----------



## kenji_91 (14. Februar 2010)

es geht hier nicht wirklich um Leistung, sondern um das OS, das recht bedienfreundlich ist.
Außerdem arbeitet Mac OS effizienter mit der Hardware womit sich ein Ausgleich findet; und das wiederum wurde vor Jahren von Steve Jobs belegt, als er mit einem 800MHz Prozessor deutlich schneller rechnen konnte als ein Windows mit 1.4GHz.


----------



## Kadauz (14. Februar 2010)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> es geht hier nicht wirklich um Leistung, sondern um das OS, das recht bedienfreundlich ist.
> Außerdem arbeitet Mac OS effizienter mit der Hardware womit sich ein Ausgleich findet; und das wiederum wurde vor Jahren von Steve Jobs belegt, als er mit einem 800MHz Prozessor deutlich schneller rechnen konnte als ein Windows mit 1.4GHz.



Was man mit proprietärer Bevormundung bezahlt. Wenn das allerdings kein Problem für Dich ist, kannst ruhig zum Apple greifen. Ist sicherlich ein sehr gutes und schickes Stück Technik. Man muss halt abwägen...


----------



## kenji_91 (15. Februar 2010)

eigentlich muss er nix abwägen, da er mit bootcamp sowohl OSX als auch ein 2. /3....n. OS haben kann.


----------



## STSLeon (15. Februar 2010)

Ich bereue den Kauf überhaupt nicht. Zudem finde ich, dass grade die 13,3" ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis hat. Wenn man sich mal andere Geräte in der gleichen Größe und mit der gleichen Leistung ansieht, dann ist Apple nicht soviel teurer, bzw. mit dem MB sogar wesentlich günstiger. 

Sicherlich hat man nicht die Freiheiten, die man mit Windows hat. Aber Sie gehen mir auch nicht ab, weil ich dafür keine Virenscanner und Firewalls brauche. 

Wie bereits beschrieben, alles Abwägungssache


----------



## Player007 (15. Februar 2010)

Mittlerweile gibt es viele Programme für Mac OS, nur so Exoten (MS Visio) gibt es noch nicht so viele ^^
Sonst ist alles da, Open Office, ICQ, usw. 

Gruß


----------



## STSLeon (15. Februar 2010)

Sogar MS Office, auch wenn es wirklich langsam ist...


----------



## kArIkAtUr (15. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Post's!

Ich werde mir nun das Macbook 13Zoll holen. 
Sollte ich noch lieber auf das neue Modell warten oder doch noch auf dieses greifen?


----------



## Player007 (15. Februar 2010)

Das ist das neue:
Apple MacBook, 13.3", Core 2 Duo P7550 2.26GHz, 2048MB, 250GB, weiß (MC207*/A) (Late 2009) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Man achte auf Late 2009 

Gruß


----------



## kArIkAtUr (15. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank.

Gibt es das neue Mcbook eig. auch in schwartz oder nur in weiß?


----------



## STSLeon (16. Februar 2010)

Es gab mal einer Sonderserie mit schwarzen MBs,, aber das ist länger her


----------



## kArIkAtUr (16. Februar 2010)

Baut Apple den keinen schwartzen Macbooks??


----------



## Player007 (16. Februar 2010)

Das MacBook in 13,3" gibt es nur in weiß.
Die MacBooks Pro sind ja aus Alu, sonst gibts keine Farben 

Gruß


----------



## kArIkAtUr (16. Februar 2010)

Hm, dann werd ich mir das nochmal überlegen ob ich ein weißes macbook nehme =/


----------



## xR4Y (17. Februar 2010)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle sowieso warten... Da eigentlich alle Gerüchte sagen das es diesen Monat noch neue MacBooks(Pro) gibt.. Was zum einen die Folge hätte, das die momentan aktuellen billiger werden bzw du mehr für dein Geld bekommst (steht natürlich zu befürchten das die neuen Modelle zu Beginn erstmal teuerer sind)


----------



## Player007 (17. Februar 2010)

Ja das betrifft dann aber nur die Pros. Aber die finde ich, zur geringen Mehrleistung zum normalen MacBook, ziemlich überteuert ^^

Gruß


----------



## dot (17. Februar 2010)

kArIkAtUr schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Post's!
> 
> Ich werde mir nun das Macbook 13Zoll holen.
> Sollte ich noch lieber auf das neue Modell warten oder doch noch auf dieses greifen?



Auf der Apple Seite kann man doch glaube ich auch generalueberholte Geraete kaufen und noch ein wenig sparen. Sind halt nur taeglich schnell weg und man muesste auf das passende Modell warten. Nur soll als Tipp.


----------

